
Apache Hadoop 2.x is now GA (generally available) - gglanzani
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/hadoop-general/201310.mbox/%3C5D536FE8-FFE6-4DB0-9E7B-CFA3F67F0B6A%40hortonworks.com%3E
======
gglanzani
From the announcement:

"""

To recap, this release has a number of significant highlights compared to
Hadoop 1.x:

\+ YARN - A general purpose resource management system for Hadoop to allow
MapReduce and other other data processing frameworks and services

\+ High Availability for HDFS

\+ HDFS Federation

\+ HDFS Snapshots

\+ NFSv3 access to data in HDFS

\+ Support for running Hadoop on Microsoft Windows

\+ Binary Compatibility for MapReduce applications built on hadoop-1.x

\+ Substantial amount of integration testing with rest of projects in the
ecosystem

"""

